#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  US Simcard

## mackayae

Need advice on travelling to the States over the Christmas holidays. Any advice on getting a US simcard for our Thai cell phones would be welcome. Four phones in our family: 2 iphone 5, 1 iphone 4 and 1 Samsung

----------


## aging one

I bought this one for 14 days last year. It worked out cheaper than using T mobile who my kids use. 

Talk+Text+Data US Prepaid SIM Cards - Ready SIM

----------


## BobR

Thai DTAC phone works in USA, not cheap at 78 Baht/minute but good for short calls or texts.

----------


## aging one

If you buy online before Oct 31 the company I recommended is offering buy one get one free.   Hmmmm... 14 days all calls domestically, all texts and unlimited data for 35 bucks.

----------


## rickschoppers

Go to the nearest Walmart in the US and purchase a 4G Go phone sim card that you will pay about $35 a month for. The carrier is AT&T which has a wide coverage. Take out your Thai sim card and replace it with the go phone sim and follow the activation directions.

Pretty strait forward.

----------


## mackayae

Thanks for the advice. I ordered one Ready Sim, the rest I will get at Walmart when I arrive.

----------


## BigRed

It's a holiday. 1 phone for emergencies should suffice, no internet allowed. :Smile:

----------


## mackayae

According to Thai Customs you need an import license to send a US SIM card to Thailand.

----------


## Neverna

Can't you wait to buy one once you get to the US?

----------


## Phuketrichard

USA SIM Cards | USA Calling Cards | Travellerspoint

SIM Cards USA

----------

